# Four conductor ribbon cable



## chongmagic (Nov 26, 2019)

Does anyone have a place that they buy these? I got a bunch a while back from Fuzz Dog's site, but I am in the States and it takes a while plus he is all sold out.


----------



## krsdrm (Nov 26, 2019)

I get these and cut them into two. 








						25001-0802 Molex | Mouser
					

25001-0802 Molex FFC / FPC Jumper Cables STD. CABLE JUMPER datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 26, 2019)

krsdrm said:


> I get these and cut them into two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you! And much cheaper for me too.


----------



## Robert (Nov 27, 2019)

I've never used it but Tayda has 8 - 20 conductor ribbon cable.


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 27, 2019)

Maybe it's a "novice" question, but how do you strip the ending ? With a knife ? Cutting tool ? 

Thanks


----------

